# Right Walleye Jigging Rod?



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

Need some advice here.


Went to Cabela's looked at several rods and decided on theSt Croix Legend Snap Jig Walleye rod it's specs 6'8"; M; X-fast. The old timer behind the counter suggested that I rig my reel with propower 15# and 10# flourocarbon leader.

I'm having some second thoughts regarding poundage of the line, and perhaps the choice of the rod.

I will primarily will be out in Sag river this spring, but once that subsides head back to my deep quary, or Erie. 

I'm from the era when the "ugly stick" was the latest and greatest thing around so all this is pretty new to me.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm using 10# power pro with a 10# pline flouro leader. I gaurentee the flouro will snap first. Coupled with berkley amp or lightning rod and a phlueger president reel. Top notch combo in my book


----------



## joecc (Jan 31, 2007)

chemo13 said:


> Need some advice here.
> 
> 
> Went to Cabela's looked at several rods and decided on theSt Croix Legend Snap Jig Walleye rod it's specs 6'8"; M; X-fast. The old timer behind the counter suggested that I rig my reel with propower 15# and 10# flourocarbon leader.
> ...


6lb fireline. fluorcarbon leader is not necessary. Look at Gloomis


----------



## justsaygeo (Feb 3, 2004)

I fish Detroit river w/ 6 lb fire line & never had a problem. I also use 6 ft rod. Was always told shorter rods are better for jigging. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kristo27 (Mar 25, 2009)

Jigged detroit river loooong time 6' premier st croix ,revo reel,8# fireline an a rjt jig cant do much better

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

All I'll ever need.








I love my fenwick elite tech. It's just not like this one though. 6# fireline,8#berkley fluoro, fluger patriarch xt. A match made in heaven.


----------



## cmonky (May 4, 2008)

6lb fireline and dont waste your time w/ a leader! i like a 6 ft rod medium action w/ a fast tip!


----------



## thefishman (Nov 28, 2010)

I use a St. Croix Eyecon 6'3" med. fast tip, Pflueger Supreme Med/Lt. spinning reel (7.5 oz.) spooled with 6 lb. Spiderwire Stealth Hi-Vis Yellow braid w/6 lb. P-Line Shensei leader. The leader will allow a snagged jig to break off at the hook 90 % of the time, the other 10 %, it will break off at the barrel swivel. If you don't use a leader, you will end up cutting off a bunch of expensive braid or superline and will find re-spooling in the boat sucks. As a rule, I never use a flourocarbon leader in a higher test than my main line. Good luck.


----------



## cmonky (May 4, 2008)

thefishman said:


> I use a St. Croix Eyecon 6'3" med. fast tip, Pflueger Supreme Med/Lt. spinning reel (7.5 oz.) spooled with 6 lb. Spiderwire Stealth Hi-Vis Yellow braid w/6 lb. P-Line Shensei leader. The leader will allow a snagged jig to break off at the hook 90 % of the time, the other 10 %, it will break off at the barrel swivel. If you don't use a leader, you will end up cutting off a bunch of expensive braid or superline and will find re-spooling in the boat sucks. As a rule, I never use a flourocarbon leader in a higher test than my main line. Good luck.


 tighten drag point rod tip down and pull towards you while hoding spool and jig brakes of at knot every time! 3 knots w/ leaders, compared to 1 knot tying direct....the more you add to the line the more sensativity you take away as well as more places for line failure!


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

cmonky said:


> tighten drag point rod tip down and pull towards you while hoding spool and jig brakes of at knot every time! 3 knots w/ leaders, compared to 1 knot tying direct....the more you add to the line the more sensativity you take away as well as more places for line failure!


Try jigging for 8 hours 2 days in a row with no barrel swivel.:rant::rant::rant:
An 18" lead also gives me a little shock absorbtion. Way less breakoffs on the hookset(sometimes I forget there not king salmon). :evil:


----------



## cmonky (May 4, 2008)

FishKilla419 said:


> Try jigging for 8 hours 2 days in a row with no barrel swivel.:rant::rant::rant:
> An 18" lead also gives me a little shock absorbtion. Way less breakoffs on the hookset(sometimes I forget there not king salmon). :evil:


your breaking off on hooksets...time for a new knot! were on the water 5-6 days a week bangin the bottom


----------



## MelSell (Mar 26, 2008)

FishKilla419 said:


> Try jigging for 8 hours 2 days in a row with no barrel swivel.:rant::rant::rant:
> An 18" lead also gives me a little shock absorbtion. Way less breakoffs on the hookset(sometimes I forget there not king salmon). :evil:


Only 8 hours a day:yikes: You need to start fishing more. If you are breaking of on the hookset it is because of that leader or there are a bunch of musky around. I was taught the first time out to not use a leader . I still tried it a couple of times. It never helped. $100 rod for sensitivity then you want to put a shock absorber in there. To each there own. A million ways to catch a walter.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Why play games these fish have food coming at them at a very high rate of speed. They don't have time to see if that hunk of plastic and lead has a line tied to it. With the year class of fish we want to catch and the very real chance that your next fish this season could be a new state record why do you want to put more knots in the mix. 

Tie direct don't play games.


----------



## Guppy (Aug 3, 2010)

5'9",,,,,,6lb fireline hi vis green...I like a short rod for jign....iv been jign the river for 25 years.


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

Guppy said:


> 5'9",,,,,,6lb fireline hi vis green...I like a short rod for jign....iv been jign the river for 25 years.


 This is the setup i like too. Medium rod, heavy butt end with fast tip. IM6-7-8 . Doesn't matter. I have found that longer rods are tougher to get out of snags and lack hook setting power. 
Some days when boat control is a problem I use a leader because it does help stop line twist. Most days you do not need it with the new superlines. 
Any reel as long as it says Shimano. 
I do like my tica reels too.


----------



## lost leader (Aug 6, 2004)

6' St Croix premier ( made in the US ) #8 fire line, any reel costing more than $50 will have the features you need.


----------



## thefishman (Nov 28, 2010)

By using the same lb. test or less floro leader to barrel swivel, I have never broke off a jig at the mainline (6 lb. braid or superline), it always breaks off at the jig. The advantage of a leader w/barrel swivel is, no line twist and it's faster to tie a trilene knot then a braid knot. My fishing partner sometimes ties direct to the jig, and fights line twist regularly. But like the man say's, their are many ways to catch a walter.


----------

